# Goat and Dog introduction, what's the best way?



## willowgem (Jun 5, 2012)

With two ND kids coming home in a couple weeks, I'm a little nervous about how my three dogs will react to them, and vise-versa.
I have a Rottie mix (sweet, gentle girl), a Husky/Basset mix (he's the one I'm most concerned about, very high prey drive), and a Chihuahua mix (hopefully he won't yap them to death...LOL)

What would be the best way to introduce them, without stressing the kids? 
With them being taking from their moms, and coming to a strange new place, I was thinking of waiting a few days before doing the intro, so they aren't thrown everything all at once.
The dogs would be taken, one at a time and on a leash, into the goat pen for introductions.  How does that sound?  
Any other advice and tips would be greatly appreciated. 

And no need to worry, the dogs will NEVER, EVER be alone with the goats unsupervised.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)

It sounds to me like you have a good grasp on the subject.  We have three dogs, that come in the field with us. Our goats are used to them, but bring home  a new goat that hasn't been exposed to dog(s) and they are terrified. Plus you have to deal with your dogs, not knowing what to do with a goat. Mine know for sure they aren't lunch, nor toys and no chasing allowed.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like your plan is a good one. Introduce them one at a time. You will know which dogs are okay with the goats and which are not. My Husky/St. Bernard mix is great with the babies and watches over them. My son's mutt puppy on the other hand wants to play with them. The problem with that is he is twice as big as full grown ND and doesn't know his own strength. The Yorkie just ignores them.

Please always watch them though. I have a rescue pygmy goat that had his front legs mutilated by the previous owners rottweiler. He may still end up losing one of his legs because it just won't heal right. The other leg is deformed, but he can walk on it and the hair grew back.


----------



## Chirpy (Jun 5, 2012)

I would also be holding the goats on your lap when you introduce them to the dogs.   That way you are impressing on the dogs that they belong to you.  

Let the dogs sniff them making sure you are completely relaxed so the babies don't feel you tensing and become afraid through your fear of something happening.   Also, if you are afraid, the dogs will pick that up and believe that they should be worried about these new little things.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jun 5, 2012)

Definitely keep the dogs on a leash!  We just brought a new goat home who hadn't been exposed to a dog.  Our two goats were used to our dog's constant sniffing and play.  The new goat kid is quite cautious and although he's getting more used to our dog...he still doesn't "trust" him.  Our dog on the other hand, is still quite curious about the new goat and is constantly trying to sniff him.  

Good luck!  Just watch them closely.


----------



## willowgem (Aug 19, 2012)

I haven't updated this since I brought my boys home, but things didn't go as well as I had imagined in my mind.
We were all going to be frolicking in the yard together...riiiight!! 

My Chi mix loves the goats, and they don't mind him at all...except when he gets overly excited and starts with the yapping.  I bring him in the goat pen occasionally, he's more interested in eating and rolling in goat poop, than anything else. 
The other two dogs would probably do some major harm to the goats if they were able to get at them.  
We have the Invisible Fence for the dogs, and had to have it extended around the pen so the dogs couldn't get to it, as they were chewing on the wire and trying to dig under the pen, in an attempt to get to the goats. 
Now they can only get within 10 feet of the pen, and since then they've seemed to calm down.    
I need to start introductions, so I've ordered cage muzzles for the two bigger dogs, I'm still waiting on the delivery and hope they take well to them.
I want to make 100% sure that the goats will not be harmed when they meet the dogs up close and personal.

If anyone has any other tips to help make this go smoothly, I sure would appreciate it...I want us to be one big happy family, with dogs AND goats in the yard.


----------



## RoeDylanda (Aug 19, 2012)

Good luck with this. It sounds like you're being super responsible, and that's 85% of it. I have no advice for you-- our dog is totally submissive to the goats. But I'll be thinking of you and wishing you well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 19, 2012)

We simply just keep dogs and goats separate. It sounds like you are being very responsible about the process and hope it works out for you. Will it be a problem if it never works out? You will probably always have to be there when goats and dogs are together no matter how long they have been getting along.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Don't really have much advice to offer...my dogs pretty much ignore the sheep, unless I tell the one to "give the kitty kisses!" 

But seriously, if my dog goes in the sheep pen, I would be more concerned about the sheep hurting her/ramming into her than her hurting the sheep (of course she's a little dog, too).


----------



## eweinHiscare (Aug 19, 2012)

Your plan seems to be right , it's the breed mix of the dogs that will mean they should never be left alone with the goats.

You can be the best trainer in the world but your dogs are just not bred for the mental place of being trustworthy like a Livestock Guardian dog.

So keeping the dogs unable to get to the goats whenever you are not there is your best plan.  What can go wrong is visitors leaving a gate or something unlatched and then
leaving,  with you not knowing about it.

I have a dog who is very obedient when he is with me and I've had him loose in the pasture with me and the goats. 
 But his first introduction was on leash just as you did, I took him out there a number of times on leash and we walked the perimeter.

The goats came up to sniff him, and now accept him and don't run away scared.  That is good because it doesn't trigger a chase response in my dog.

Now my dog ignores the goats and just goes off looking for squirrels when we are out there.  But he is never out there without me,
 he is a medium size dog, a mixed breed with Spitz and something else.


----------



## willowgem (Aug 20, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Will it be a problem if it never works out? You will probably always have to be there when goats and dogs are together no matter how long they have been getting along.


Not really a problem, my main concern is for the safety of the goats.  The dogs need to know that it is NEVER acceptable for them to chase or nip at them.  



			
				eweinHiscare said:
			
		

> So keeping the dogs unable to get to the goats whenever you are not there is your best plan.  What can go wrong is visitors leaving a gate or something unlatched and then
> leaving,  with you not knowing about it.


You're right about that.  It really worries me, as I am extremely vigilant about keeping the gate closed, but visitors and even my hubby, don't realize how important it is too make sure it's closed and latched at all times. :/
It doesn't help that Merlin will stroll out, right along with me, unless I block his way and guide him back into the pen. 

SheepGirl, LOL at "give the kitty kisses" 

Thanks, RoeDylanda...I need all the luck I can get with this one!  It's going to take alot of work.


----------



## eweinHiscare (Aug 21, 2012)

It couldn't hurt to make small signs right at the gate latch reminding folks to be sure it is closed after they go through, maybe even a padlock where it wouldn't be too inconvenient.

I keep my main gate padlocked but I know that is inconvenient if people are coming and going regularly.
At least no salesman will call !  hehe!


----------



## SillyChicken (Sep 19, 2012)

I have four Cane Corso mastiffs and just got two pygmy goats..   The goats are a bit nervous, but not running in fear or anything... as a matter of fact they are loose in the yard and get great delight out of playing in front of the dog runs.   
When first introducing the dogs, I put them on leads one at a time and corrected the dog when they made any advances toward the goats that I didn't like.  After a few days doing this, I'm able to let the dogs out off lead (couple at a time) with the goats.  The dogs want to play with them, but if they start to get too rough, a sharp word from me and they stop.   They are all well behaved and trained dogs in the first place.  BUT, I don't leave them unattended with the goats.  Keep working with your dogs, correct unwanted behavior and praise when they ignore or act as you want them too.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 20, 2012)

I have three Alaskan Malamutes -- they're good with the horses and llama, but there is absolutely no way they would be kind or gentle to my goats.  They see the goats as FOOD and that's that.  

Since you have two dogs that are questionable, you need to have a fool-proof way of keeping your goats safe.  That means an extra barrier that will keep your dogs back should someone leave the gate open.  Don't rely on invisible fences or people keeping the gate shut.  Do what you have to do to keep your herd safe.


----------



## veggimama (Sep 25, 2012)

excellent question, and good advice...When we brought our goats home, our pit/ german shep mutt puppy ignored them at  first, but at evening feeding time barked and barked. i think he is more curious and jealous than anything (something taking my people's attention from me, plus it was raining, and he wanted in the barn) i am confident though with proper training of both dog and goats being young (about the same age actually) eventually they'll be able to get along. Ideally we got him to be a gaurd/ shepard for our flock of children, chickens and potential goats. he hasn't eaten any kittens, chicks or children yet, so i am hopeful his shep is stronger than his bull!(although pit bulls are famous for their loyalty, to people and animals they are raised with)   the smaller of our doelings stood her ground, and stomped,  grumbled from behind the chainlink door. eventually i hope for them to follow his lead, and not the other way  around! for now they can get to know eachother through the barn door.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Siberian Husky.   She was 8 when she first met the goats.  She was introduced on a leash and wanted to sniff butts and chase them.  This was not allowed.  She barked at them and was wild as all get out.  Eventually we let her get closer but when she jumped at them and snapped she was immediately corrected.   She learned to lay down when they came near because if she didn't the goats were allowed to head butt her.  

Once they went after her and head butted her (while she was on the leash).  She was allowed to defend her self by withdrawing and hiding behind me, but if she snapped, she was corrected as were the goats.   

Finally when that was established CLEARLY, they were all allowed out in a pen together.  

Eventually  Mama (the biggest goat) and Angel (the dog) got to annoying each other.  The dog would try to sniff her butt and she would try to chase the dog off with a head butt.  This went on for a while till Mama got in some rib cracking head butts and the dog got the point and laid down.   

Once in a while Angel would great Mama with a butt sniff, and Mama eventually came to accept that from her.  

Angel NEVER, EVER goes after the big goats.  She will occassionally try to "herd" the babies back to their mothers.  

However, when Jelly Bean came into the picture (a Nigerian Dwarf) things changed a bit.  Jelly Bean doesn't know when to back off and would chase Angel down and beat her up.  So last Saturday, I let Angel defend herself.  Angel put her mouth on Jelly Bean and tried to scruff her like a puppy.  When that didn't work, she chased Jelly Bean down Tackled her, laid her down, rolled her on her back and put her mouth on Jelly Bean's neck.  Jelly Bean laid there like a submissive dog.  Angel let her up.    Jelly Bean ran over to me and hid behind me. I checked her over and there wasn't a mark on her. Jelly Bean hasn't gone after Angel since.  Now she gives her the turned head warning like all the other goats do.  

*ANGEL IS THE EXCEPTION TO THE RULE*  Angel is 11 years old and knows my goats and has NEVER hurt them.  She has been with them for quite a while and she seems to see them as part of her dog pack.   My goats seem to accept her as an annoying nuisance who is part of the herd and doesn't know her place very well.  But they also know instinctively that she protects them.  If she barks a warning they run right up behind her and stand waiting till she gives them some sort of signal that it is safe.    



You have to know your dog and really trust them.  If the dog is new to you, do NOT trust them with your goats.   And trust your gut instincts about your animals.


----------

